# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  التعرف على الرجل من المشروبات الساخنة !

## أميرة قوس النصر

اليكم هذه المجموعة من التفسيرات النفسية للرجال عن طريق مشروباتهم الساخنة .. تعرفوا عليها فهي قد تكون مفيدة احيانا .. 



* إذا كان يفضل "قهوة سادة" : رجل هدفه واضح محب للسيطرة, ولديه عدائية نوعا ما.



* إذا كان يفضل "الشوكو الساخن" : رجل رومانسي حالم غير واقعي.



* إذا كان يفضل "الشاي" : رجل متعب يشعر دائماً بالإرهاق.



* إذا كان يفضل "الحليب" : رجل قلق يتسم بالسيطرة ، متوتر ومتشائم.



* إذا كان يفضل "الشاي الأخضر" : رجل "موسوس" يخاف على صحته بصورة مرضية ، يدعي المعرفة وسطحي.



* إذا كان يفضل "شاي بنكهة الفواكه" : رجل يعايش الخوف.

----------


## ayman

انا بحي القهوة سادة 
والشي بنعنع 


شو بطلع انا ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب انا بحب النسكافيه شو بطلع ؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*بحب القهوة السادة والنسكافيه وبكره الشاي والحليب

 شو طمنوني*

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

ممتاز يا مها على المواضيع
بس حطيلناشي عن حوا وطباعها الرقيقة

----------


## زهره التوليب

موضوع حلو
بس بدي احكي ان المجتمع احيانا بيضفي صفات سائده علالكل والشرب
يعني متلا الاردنين معروفين بالمنسف...والقهوه الساده دائما بمناسباتهم..يعني يمكن من باب العاده
شكرا الك..وتقبلي مروري

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اما انا بحي القهوه الوسط 

والشاي بالنعنع والبهار 

والنسكافيه 

شو بطلع انا

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بحي القهوة سادة 
> والشي بنعنع 
> 
> 
> شو بطلع انا ؟


انت بتطلع 

انسان مقصوف الرقبة ولا يفهم شيء  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## الاء

إذا كان يفضل "قهوة سادة" : رجل هدفه واضح محب للسيطرة, ولديه عدائية نوعا ما.

* إذا كان يفضل "الشوكو الساخن" : رجل رومانسي حالم غير واقعي.

* إذا كان يفضل "الشاي" : رجل متعب يشعر دائماً بالإرهاق.

* إذا كان يفضل "الحليب" : رجل قلق يتسم بالسيطرة ، متوتر ومتشائم.

* إذا كان يفضل "الشاي الأخضر" : رجل "موسوس" يخاف على صحته بصورة مرضية ، يدعي المعرفة وسطحي.

* إذا كان يفضل "شاي بنكهة الفواكه" : رجل يعايش الخوف.

----------


## ajluni top

بشربهم كلهم
بس الاكثر القهوه الساده والشاي الاخضر
أكيد بخاف على صحتي

مشكوره عالموضوع

----------


## Shift

> * إذا كان يفضل "الشاي" : رجل متعب يشعر دائماً بالإرهاق


ما بشرب شئ منهم غيره 

عدا الحليب بشربه نسكافيه بس

----------


## الاء

تسلم للمرور

----------


## Shift

> تسلم للمرور


تسلم عيونك

----------


## الولهان

بشربهم كلهم بدون استثنا 

موضوع حلو 

يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## mylife079

[align=center]* إذا كان يفضل "الشاي" : رجل متعب يشعر دائماً بالإرهاق.

مشكورة الاء [/align]

----------


## الاء

مرررسي للمرور

----------


## eng.samara

والله فيها وجهة نظر تحديدا القهوة السادة

----------


## mylife079

مشكورة الاء 

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## مرآة الحروف

> إذا كان يفضل "قهوة سادة" : رجل هدفه واضح محب للسيطرة, ولديه عدائية نوعا ما.


[align=center]
بالفعل هذه الصفات موجودة عندي
يسلموا على الموضوع اللطيف

[/align]

----------


## الاء

مررسي للمرور

----------


## مدحت

إذا كان يفضل "قهوة سادة" : رجل هدفه واضح محب للسيطرة, ولديه عدائية نوعا ما.


يعني في  هيك   و  هيك 

مشكورة    الاء

----------


## mylife079

مشكور مدحت على المرور

----------


## ابو رحيل

انا  هسه  هيييك   صرعت مشكلجي يعني بس عشان انا بشرب القهوة ساده 



مشكورة على الموضوع

----------


## Sad Story

> * إذا كان يفضل "الشاي" : رجل متعب يشعر دائماً بالإرهاق.


شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

شكرا الاء..
موضوع حلــــــو ...
يعطيكي العافية :Smile:

----------


## Tiem

انا بموت في الشاي والحليب هلا انا متعب وتشائم ومرهق ؟......................
تحياتي الحارة
تيم

----------


## الاء

مررسي للمرور

----------


## الاء

مرررسي للمرور

----------


## شمس الشتاء

برافوووووو مها 
موضوع حلو 
بس على هل حاله مافي شخص بيسلم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب انا بحب الاعشاب مثل البابونيج شو بكون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا بحب النسكافيه
وما بشرب شي من هالقائمة غير الحليب 
بس ما بشوف هالصفات فيني

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مها تم دمج الموضوعين بسبب التكرار

----------


## keana

> *بحب القهوة السادة والنسكافيه وبكره الشاي والحليب
> 
>  شو طمنوني*





معك سكري


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
من غير شر

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مشكورة على المعلومة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

* إذا كان يفضل "الشاي" : رجل متعب يشعر دائماً بالإرهاق :Bl (35):

----------

